

Don't Dequeue WordPress' jQuery - eamann
http://eamann.com/tech/dont-dequeue-wordpress-jquery/

======
steveax
You're missing one very important detail: if a user already has jQuery loaded
from Google's CDN (which is pretty likely, way more likely than having loaded
your local copy) the browser won't make any requests.

